
Show HN: Wall, a live communal drawing app - bnwlkr
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wall/id1409287068?mt=8
======
jeena
When I started my new blog back in 2010 [https://jeena.net/drawing-
contest](https://jeena.net/drawing-contest) I had the content aligned left and
on the right I had a canvas where everybody was able to draw on. In the start
it would only be visible by you but later I saved the canvas and showed it to
everyone visiting the website, so people could add stuff and I would wipe it
clean every now and then.

